# Viper Model 5701 Remote Start Issues



## allboutdefense (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey,

My car was taken in to get the tires rotated and when I got it back my remote start did not work. Also, when I lock my car, it beeps and then 5 seconds later it will beep again. Originally, the car only beeped once when I locked it. The hood pin seems fine and the wiring is still intact. When I hit the remote start button, the car flashes five or six times and does not start. I do not know much about cars so any advice is appreciated and welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Usually that delayed second beep is indicative of one zone open when you arm the system. It should arm anyway and ignore the faulted zone. If you have a 2-way remote the zone that is faulted should be indicated on the display. Look for a flashing door or hood symbol on the LCD representation of the car. If the remote start is also non-functional it's a good bet that the problem zone is the hood switch.


----------



## allboutdefense (Jan 11, 2012)

how do you disable the bypass notification?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I don't know...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

allboutdefense said:


> Hey,
> 
> My car was taken in to get the tires rotated and when I got it back my remote start did not work. Also, when I lock my car, it beeps and then 5 seconds later it will beep again. Originally, the car only beeped once when I locked it. The hood pin seems fine and the wiring is still intact. When I hit the remote start button, the car flashes five or six times and does not start. I do not know much about cars so any advice is appreciated and welcomed.
> 
> Thanks


 GO back to where you had the work done, they messed it up! They need to make it right, my guess is they disconnected the unit then hooked it back up after they were done or simply played with the programming till the unit stopped going off(witch means they changed the programming). Call the boss tell him what happened see if they will pay to have it fixed, you payed them for the work and they made more work. Could be anything causing the flashes(bypass module,wires undone under the dashboard, tach wire not connected, ETC.), my guess they reached under the dashboard and disconnected wires till it stopped working. Five or six flashes from the unit means its not seeing something it needs to see to start. Owners manuals are Adobe PDF files, links to them in my signature. In the manual is a list of the flashes and what they mean.


----------

